# Disable parking sensors when towing.



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

I love my X1, except when I put on the towbar. 
The reverse sensor is activated by the towbar, bike racks or boat trailer and gives off that annoying noise that is only temporarily turned off by the "P" button. This makes reversing a boat trailor dangerous unless I have a passenger continually pressing the "P" button.
I've reduced the volume as far as I can but that only reduces the annoyance by 10%!
How can I turn it off for the duration of my towing? 
Is there a way to access the actual alarm squealer? If so I could break the wire and add in a switch.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Have the BMW trailer module properly installed. When the trailer electrical plug is made then the squeal is defeated AND the back up camera zooms to the hitch so that one can back easily onto the hitch.


----------



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> Have the BMW trailer module properly installed. When the trailer electrical plug is made then the squeal is defeated AND the back up camera zooms to the hitch so that one can back easily onto the hitch.


That might help while towing a trailer but not with the bike racks. I'm thinking it may be easier and cheaper to disable the alarm.


----------



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

My X1 is a 2014 model and doesn't have the reversing camera. Will the correct module stop the squeal in my BM?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My BMW is quite different from yours, and it has the BMW Hitch Kit dealer installed. I use it with a utility trailer as described above. I also use it with a Draftmaster by ATOC bike rack. With the bike rack, a touch of the reversing camera button defeats the squeal.


----------



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks Doug, I may resort to getting the BMW dealer Hitch Kit if I can't find a simpler, less expensive solution.


----------



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks Doug, I may resort to getting the BMW Hitch Kit dealer installed if I can't find a simpler more economical solution.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is the sound so dangerous? Have you tried ignoring it? That is the most economical solution. 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

dukedkt442 said:


> Why is the sound so dangerous? Have you tried ignoring it? That is the most economical solution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


The sound is a loud piercing sound that makes it difficult to concentrate and impossible to hear directions. I often launch my boat at night or in tight places where it is impossible to see the back of the boat. So being able to hear directions is vital.


----------



## russnlp (Mar 5, 2021)

I have found a simple if not crude solution. The noise came from two speakers mounted at the rear of my X1. Unplugging the wire silenced the din. You can do this with a pair of long nosed pliers through the small rectangular opening on the underside of the panel. I made it easier by cutting a hole with a 2" hole saw directly below the speaker. Another solution would be to trace the wires and insert your own switch.


----------

